# First DSLR!



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats with your new camera.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new camera! There a lot good sources online to learn techniques. Youtube is a great source.

My typical recommendation is a book by Bryan Peterson called Understanding Exposure. Its a great starting point to understand the basics of exposure.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

I have a Canon vs Nikon, but had to share... after I purchased my "big camera", I'd been thinking it wouldn't be a huge deal going back to my basic camera for any of those times where I'd be nervous about having a big camera around. *laughs* I borrowed my mom's little camera and couldn't believe how limited it was. No way I could go back....


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new camera, the Nikon D5100 is a great DSLR and will give you great results...
Just start using it and if you have any problems just ask as there's few here that are very photo savvy...
Also go over the the NikonCafé (_www.nikoncafe.com_) as there are plenty of very helpful people there to help you out with a lot of interesting information...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

soxOZ said:


> Also go over the the NikonCafé (_www.nikoncafe.com_) as there are plenty of very helpful people there to help you out with a lot of interesting information...


*+1*
There are several people here on this forum that are also often seen at NikonCafe.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great...congratulations on your new camera. My first tip would be get out and use it! And post lots of pictures!

You've already heard from some of the best on this forum ^^^^ if you have any questions just post them. They and others will be more than willing to help.

And have fun...and be prepared it very addicting.

Pete


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I love this thread - you guys are awesome. thanks for all the tips.  Excited to spend some time shooting this weekend!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new camera!!! I would love to get one of those too it's on my Christmas and birthday list. I can't wait to see the pictures you post they are going to be beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brody's the best (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm 14 and have been shooting full manual for two years. Google will be your best friend as a photographer  also there are many good books at the library to help you learn! I also have the Nikon D5100 and it's a great camera. 

Check out some of my photos. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brody's the best (Feb 5, 2013)

Whoops, didn't see that this was an old thread


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Brody's the best said:


> Whoops, didn't see that this was an old thread
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Nice shots!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great pics! My husband has this camera and loves it!!! Not sure what his lens size is, but he always gets remarks on it! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

